# Anybody in Warner Robins/Middle GA area?



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

I know there are a lot of GTO's in the area. A month ago my dealer had a dozen and now has two left (I got one!). I see a bunch of goats around town, so i know they're out there. We need to do a meet and greet one of these days!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yes it is a few goats there.
you have chris with the CGM
there is tat wiht torried red a4
there is joey with the 04 yellow jacket with 05 hood and rear
there is jeff with the IBM
there is georiga rocker with YJ
they meet every saturday at (sp) shanaigans off of hwy96 at 12:30pm. hope this helps:cheers


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm still kinda new to the area- could you give more detailed directions to this shennagins?


----------



## Mea Toy (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sept 9th CRUSIE IN - BBQ - ALL WELCOME*



Napoleon_Tanerite said:


> I'm still kinda new to the area- could you give more detailed directions to this shennagins?


I meet up with the guys too..... but we live in Barnesville,GA. about 45 minutes north of Warner Robins.

Thought I'd let you know this SAT. Sept 9th where having a GTO Cruise in BBQ. Your more than welcome to come!!!!

Here's the link for info.

www.shipperscarriers.com/party.htm

Come if you like and meet everyone..... the Warner Robin group will be meeting at 12:30 at the PUB and coming together here on Sat. 

Call us at: 678-343-0088 

arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

mea you have your goat back yet?


----------



## Mea Toy (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*



EEZ GOAT said:


> mea you have your goat back yet?


NO - to my sicken life as it is. Getting the parts are holding things up. I spoke to my body shop yesterday and said some more parts came in - I not sure how many or if all of them came in. I've been so busy.... I haven't seen my baby in a few days....and that sickens me. 

I catch my self singing..... I want my baby back, baby back....hehehe!

I was watching OVERHAUL last night and started crying.... do you believe that.... I miss my car...... I thought I'd never get attached to a car like I have this one.... NOW I understand you guys and your cars..... I get it!
It's like having a part of me cut off!

I was hoping I'd have it back by this weekend before the party - but I dont think this will happen... but at least I can sit in and drull over everyone elses car this weekend. lol

I may just have a party when I get her back! lol A birthing party.....lol


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

mine is broke too, but i'm still driving it. i'm waiting on sway bar bushings. it feels fine, but sounds like crap when it goes over any bump


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I've noticed more and more GTOs in the area also. Used to see maybe 1 every so often..now I see like 2-3 a day. LMAO

the pub we meet at is on houston lake rd. If your on russell pkway go to houston lake and take a left. You'll go thru one redlight and when you see the new autozone..turn right on the street after and you can't miss it.

If you going to the track tonight (silver dollar)...some of us will be there. Well..Alex is going to be there and I should be also...depending on weather and how I feel.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

wheather is bad here. lot of rain. i cant make it:willy:


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

it was a great friday night. Very cool in temp and it track was pretty much empty.

Fastest I ran that night was [email protected] with the stock engine tune put back in. Still running tranny tune.

Car weighed in at 4035lbs.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what happend to your tq man. it kicked my azz


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

with that it should have ran 13


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

LoL..I'm runnin stock tune in the engine right now. When I dynoed with that....it was 324/329 back in march.

We found some bad knock when we did a scan log of me driving around..so until we fix that chris re-wrote my stock tune back into the puter.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i c :willy:


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I should have a cam installed by Xmas

If I can sell my AR15...even quicker

On order right now are Drag Bags, SLP UD pulley, SLP 160 T-Stat and JBA Catless mids. Got a set of cut outs already. Just waiting for all that to get here.


----------



## ugapug5150 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey there folks. Warner Robins here too. Just picked up an '04 Pulse Red M6 Friday, so I will likely be picking your brains for mods to my Goat


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

pick away:lol:


----------

